# lumbar plexus block



## Zellerdh (Jan 11, 2011)

Does anyone have the correct code to use for a single shot lumbar plexus block - not a catheter?  We have come up with 64449-52 or a Psoas block 64412.  Which would be the better option since there is no specific code?
Thanks for any help you might have.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi,
For lumbar plexus block use 64449-52.
CPT does not include a code for a single shot lumbar plexus block, so your best option is 64449 (Injection, anesthetic agent; lumbar plexus, posterior approach, continuous infusion by catheter [including catheter placement]) with modifier 52 (Reduced services). 
Explain that the “reduced services” designation is because your physician performed a single lumbar plexus.
Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## Zellerdh (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the help on this.  I'll pass it along and maybe we'll see an actual code for this soon.
Thanks again.


----------

